# 101 versteckte Photoshop Tricks



## Malaxo (22. Juni 2007)

Bin über diese Seite gestolpert, http://www.11amdesign.com/faq/index.php?sid=308&lang=en&action=artikel&cat=1&id=343&artlang=en

hier gibt es nützliche Tipps um Photoshop schneller bedienen zu können oder einfacher.

Greez


----------



## Muster Max (22. Juni 2007)

Danke Malaxo für diesen tollen Link. That will improve my photoshopworkflow a lot 

mfg Muster Max


----------



## Leola13 (25. Juni 2007)

Hai,

besteht Interesse an einer deutschen Übersetzung ?

Ich bin schon bei Punkt 25, aber mirr fehlt ein wenig die Motivation.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## schuetzejanett (25. Juni 2007)

also da ich erst bim lernen von photoshop bin, käme mit eine übersetzung sehr gelegen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe den Thread mal sticky gemacht, damit er so schnell nicht verloren geht.
Solltest Du, Stefan (Leola), den Kuss der Motivationsmuse erlangt haben, kommt
der Thread natürlich umgehend in die Grafik FAQ bzw. in den Tutorialsbereich. 

Danke schon mal im Voraus
Markus


----------



## Leola13 (26. Juni 2007)

Hai,

auf die Muse warte ich zwar immer noch ........ 
aber anbei ein vorläufiges Ergebnis.

Die Punkte : 32, 35, 36, 38, 40, 48, 55, 65, 74, 77, 80, 90, 96, 100 konnte ich nicht übersetzen weil :

a) ich nicht verstanden habe warum es geht,:-(
b) die angegeben Tastaturkürzel bei mir (PS 7) nicht gehen.

Einige Tastaturkürzel, die mit [ ]  <  >  funktionieren, meiner Meinung nach, nur auf einem englischen Tastaturlayout. Eine deutsche entsprechung habe ich nicht parat.

Bitte die angehängte Datei prüfen, vervollständigen, ..... Korrekturen ggf. an mich, dann kann das Ganze fertiggestellt werden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ph0en1xs (29. Juni 2007)

Beim Überfliegen nur mal das gesehen:

9. To draw a straight line, click then move to the end point and hold shift + click.

Du:
9. Um eine gerade Geraden zu zeichnen, Klicke bewege dich zum  Endpunkt und drücke Shift + Klick. 

Ich würde schreiben:
9. Um eine gerade Geraden zu zeichnen, drücke die Maustaste und halte diese und Shift gedrückt und bewege Dich zum  Endpunkt.

wenn ich noch was find sag ich Bescheid..

EDIT....Ansonsten grosses Lob..werde mal sehen ob ich die fehlenden Punkte hinbekomme..


----------



## ph0en1xs (2. Juli 2007)

Punkt 100 ergänzt

Punkt 9 berichtigt

Kleine Ausdrucksfehler berichtigt.

Is noch nicht dicke ich weiss...soll nur heissen jemand bleibt dran..

Grüsse Peter


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juli 2007)

ph0en1xs hat gesagt.:


> Beim Überfliegen nur mal das gesehen:
> 
> 9. To draw a straight line, click then move to the end point and hold shift + click.
> 
> ...





Besser so:

Um eine Gerade zu zeichnen: Klicke für den ersten Punkt die Maustaste und lasse wieder los. Dann lege den zweiten Punkt fest, halte die Umschalttaste gedrückt und klicke wieder mit der Maustaste.

Oder:

Klick
Loslassen
neuen Punkt festlegen
Umschaltaste+Klick
Gerade gezeichnet


Alex


----------



## derpfaff (2. Juli 2007)

ph0en1xs hat gesagt.:


> Beim Überfliegen nur mal das gesehen:
> 
> 9. To draw a straight line, click then move to the end point and hold shift + click.
> 
> ...



So zeichnest du nur waagerechte und senkrechte Linien. Du kannst Linien aber auch diagonal zeichen, wenn du erst mit dem zweiten Mausklick die Shift-Taste drückst.


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juli 2007)

Es bleibt aber trotzdem eine Gerade 



Alex


----------



## ph0en1xs (2. Juli 2007)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Besser so:
> 
> Um eine Gerade zu zeichnen: Klicke für den ersten Punkt die Maustaste und lasse wieder los. Dann lege den zweiten Punkt fest, halte die Umschalttaste gedrückt und klicke wieder mit der Maustaste.
> 
> ...



OK 9 ist ersetzt...
Und noch anderer Kleinkram...
Bin gerade auf Arbeit und komme nur schleppend voran.


----------



## ph0en1xs (3. Juli 2007)

Also habe ne Seite mit 304  teilweise bebilderten Tips für Photoshop gefunden.
Sehr viel übersichtlicher als das vorliegende Dokument...ABER...komplett Englisch.

Wen es interessiert :

http://user.fundy.net/morris/?photoshop142.shtml

Edit:auch ansonsten ist die Seite zu empfehlen


----------



## mignon55 (31. Juli 2007)

hallo
beim öffnen des links meldet mein vierenprog (antivir ) viren !

mfg mignon55


----------



## DX-master (18. August 2007)

achtung wenn ich da raufdrücke bekomme ich ein virus die seite is nicht mehr gültig lösch die am besten sonst hat nacher auch noch einer ein virus.


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. August 2007)

Ich habe den Link mal vorsichtshalber entfernt. Fragen o.ä. bitte per PN an mich.


----------



## DX-master (19. August 2007)

der is aber immer noch da und wenn ich drauf gehe kommt zwar ne seite aber auch ein virus.


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. August 2007)

Hm, das tut mir Leid, aber bei mir kommt keine Virusmeldung wenn ich google.de öffne. Ich werde die Verlinkung einfach komplett entfernen. 

Grüße

Philip

/edit

Da ist mir doch gerade ein Lichtlein aufgegangen ... von welcher URL reden wir denn? Post #1 oder Post #13? Da ich bei der Verlinkung vom ersten Post keine Probleme habe bin ich jetzt einfach mal von #13 ausgegangen ... :suspekt:


----------



## DX-master (26. August 2007)

ich meine den ersten post der das thema eröfnet hat.


----------

